

Ask HN: Is this where I use a CMS? - bishops01

I am building a website that contains simple content (but not a blog). The only non-text/non-image content is a few ajax calls to run some calculations on the server and outputs the result for the user to see (I am using clojure and compojure for this).<p>However, some of the pages in the site are considered "premium" content and require paying via paypal/google checkout/etc before having access.<p>I have always been a "roll my own" kind and never paid much attention to the CMS's out there to know what their limitations are. But since the only functionality I have is  user restrictions on pages (which may require some API calls for payment processing) and the occasional ajax call to  compojure, is this a case when using a CMS like wordpress makes sense?<p>Note that the content is relatively static, but shares a lot of styling across a decent number of pages. I care more about customizing the look/feel of all the pages easily more so than the ability to create new content pages easily.
======
JerryH
No point rolling your own user management and session handling, let alone user
groups and permissions.

I'd go frame work over CMS personally.

